# Is a 29 gallon tank a decent size?



## jm667 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have had a 10 gallon tank for over a year now that I originally got to put my betta in and added a couple harlequins. The betta died recently, but I still like having fish, and was looking to upgrade. My wife does not want a 55 gal, and although I could probably talk her into it, I really don't want to spend a whole lot of money now on it. I saw a 29 gal kit for under $100 and was considering that, because it would not take up much more room now than the 10 gal I have does. Do you guys think that is a decent size tank? I would put those 4 harlequins in to start with, then I am not sure what else after. I will think of that later, and maybe ask for opinions, but having a few different types would be nice. Do you think this size would be worth it, or should I just stick with what I have?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I think 29s are terrific tanks. You can do quite a lot with them with a little bit of planning.

I generally find that kits are not such a great deal as they often contain filters that are really not adequate for the tank or are just poor quality.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

29 is a good size that gives you lots more options than a 10, but less than a 55. Bigger is better, even if you keep tiny fish.


----------



## jm667 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sure it just comes with a basic HOB filter, but I was thinking a hood and light for something that size is at least around $50 or so isn't it? And a heater is at least $20 or more, so thats $70 there without even including the tank. So for $89, so you think that is a decent price, even if I have to get a better filter later on?

As far as the stand, I have the 10 gal on a very sturdy solid wood dresser that is about 20 inches wide and only 28 inches high, so it is no danger of being wobbly or will tip. Some of these metal tank stands I see seem to be a lot more prone to tipping. I was thinking of getting a stand just because I was not sure of if I have would work, but I don't know now. I am aware that a 29g woudl weigh over 300 pounds, but it seems more well built that some stands!



COM said:


> I think 29s are terrific tanks. You can do quite a lot with them with a little bit of planning.
> 
> I generally find that kits are not such a great deal as they often contain filters that are really not adequate for the tank or are just poor quality.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I personally love 29 gallons! They are a great size for those who don't want too big of a tank, but not too small of a tank.
I would recommend getting some more harlequins for your other four. The more you have of them, the happier they will be.


----------



## jm667 (Mar 1, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I personally love 29 gallons! They are a great size for those who don't want too big of a tank, but not too small of a tank.
> I would recommend getting some more harlequins for your other four. The more you have of them, the happier they will be.


Yeah, I originally had 6 but two died (one jumped out and one got caught in the filter intake). So I will get at least a couple more, but then how many other different types of species would go good in there? I do like the small fish, but besides that, I would like maybe one or two larger centerpiece type fish, like my betta was in the other tank.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I recommend gouramis. I find that they are fantastic community fish and are super hardy. I think one or two of these would be a great centerpiece.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

It is possible the filter, heater etc might work on the 29 as well. If you do convert, take the dirty filter media and dirty gravel to the new tank to keep your biological filter going. The old standard for tank stocking is one inch of fish (not counting the tail) per gallon. So in theory a 10 gallon is 10 inches, a 29 is 29. Allow for growth as purchased fish are not at adult size. Stock slowly as you still have to get the biological filter up to speed for the bigger tank and fish load. I would ALWAYS recommend a second filter, specifically an air-driven sponge filter. This is the only filter I use on most of my tanks. This should be installed in the current 10 gallon, than moved to the 29 when you get it.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm sure that the equipment in a tank kit will work adequately, but it would never satisfy me. I'm a geek and I like to research all my stuff and make my choices accordingly. I guess if you're evaluating a tank kit you need to think about whether you're the type of person who settles or a nut like me who has to have it his way.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I don't know that I would go with "the old standard" since it is outdated and often wrong. Such as you could keep a ten inch Oscar in a 10 gallon tank. Not good. For stocking I would find out an idea of what you want and then buy them in schools. Most small fish like to school and are happier in larger numbers. Lots of folks here could help with that once you have an idea of what you want. You should get some fish that like to be on the bottom, some that like to be on the top, and some that like to be in the middle for a well rounded tank, but that is not necessary. You could easily get 4 types of fish in there and probably more depending on what you want.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

jm667 said:


> Do you guys think that is a decent size tank


jm: I have intentionally not read the posts of the other folks as I believe that you have two options available here as, if you just upgrade from 10G to 29G your enjoyment will not be, IMHO, what you anticipate.

As you have a year of experience the two options which I visualize are a 50+ or a 100+.

Please refer to my first post in this thread concerning budgetary restraints and space requirements are also an issue.

Part of where I am coming from is that a 50+ or 100+ is much easier to control than a 29G.

TR


----------



## jm667 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I can't bring the gravel over because I want to get a different color for a change (black maybe), but I can put the filter media to help it a long. I know I would love a 55 gal, but just looking at the space where I plan to put it, it might just look too big in this room. I am not sure, I will have to think about it some more. I was thinking the 29 because where it would be bigger, it still wouldnt take over the whole room with a fish tank. But I know what you are saying, I am sure I will always want bigger!


----------



## dm800 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey jm are you talking about that 29gal kit at Petco? I was thinking of upgrading too, and that looked like a good price because just buying the tank and hood alone costs $89 (All Glass brand, same as the kit). Plus the Whisper 30 Filter was $35 and the heater was $30, so to me that looks like you are getting the heater and filter for free! Maybe it could use the next size bigger filter, but still you aren't spending any more money by getting the kit, and it may work just fine. I too wish I could have a 55, but looking at the room I am going to put it in, that 48" will just take up too much of the room. So I am sure I could get a pretty nice setup in a 29. For under $100, you won't be wasting a whole bunch of money if you decide you want a bigger one down the line. I was thinking black gravel too, some driftwood, some plants. Haven't thought about the fish really but maybe some guorami's and some schooling fish that would look good with that black gravel. What do you guys think?


----------



## jm667 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah that is the one I saw at Petco. I saw a 38 there that would work too (I think it was 38, it was 36 inches long as opposed to 30) but that is probably going to cost twice as much. I am still trying to decide if that is worth it or not. Luckily the 29 is on sale for a couple weeks so I can think about it until then. Anyone know if I would have significantly more stocking options with the 38 as opposed to the 29? I think the are both 12" deep and 18" tall, but one is 30 long and the other is 36.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

29 gallon is a good size, plus good upgrade for 10 gallon. hands down... :fish:


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I love 29 gallon tanks also, I have a Metalframe from the 70s and its great!

As for the stocking differences between a 38 and a 29:

You could have more or bigger schools in the 38. I am huge believer in keeping schooling fish in actual schools. The number of fish changes depending on who you talk to but most will agree that at least 6=School. I prefer at least 10, if nothing else the impact is greater. 

When you compare a school of 20 Neon Tetras to a school of 6 it is incredible! 

Also due to the added length of the 38g you can house faster fish more readily. Such as Tiger Barbs and Serpae Tetras these are schooling fin nipper fish who would love that extra 6 inches of length!

One final note. Buying a 29 gallon now and eventually upgrading is great. I plan to do this, but only after I move into a new house with more space (probably 2+ years from now). AND I will be keeping the 29g for a species tank of female Bettas...you can always find use for a tank and a 29g is the perfect size for a species showcase...it has a lot more options than does a 10 or 15 gallon.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The 38 you are referencing is usually labeled as 40g, specifically a 40g standard and to a 40g breeder. If you can accommodate the depth, the breeder is the way to go.

With a bigger tank you can do a whole lot more. Bigger schools, maybe a few more types of fish, etc. I would suggest you get the biggest tank that you can fit in the space where you will enjoy it most.


----------



## jm667 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Com,

Yeah I noticed a 40 gal breeder that would probably fit. While it is not that much longer than the 29, it is quite deep, and I think that would not look as huge in the room as would a 55 gallon long tank. So that could be an option.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Seconding the 40 breeder. It's a great tank size, I wish I had room for one right now.


----------

